# Are different colored Bettas more aggressive than others?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm just curious because I saw it somewhere on these forums. If the answer is yes, please list the colors and aggression levels!

Also, if yes, how aggressive would a Bi-color male with a pink body put red fins and head be? Thanks for answering!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i don't think the aggressiveness has something to do with color. my platinum trad pk is more aggressive than the red hmpk, while my copper hm is very timid. i heard some say that red ones are more aggressive. in my case, its not.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. Do you know of any way to be able to tell how aggressive a Betta will be towards other fish or invertabrites without putting them together? I'm pretty sure mine might be layed back, because when he eats he eats slowely and timidly and he doesn't flare TOO often.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Reds and crowntails are known for being agressive. Personally CTs have spawned with little injury however my reds always shred each other so IDK it really depends on the fish.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i have no way of telling which ones are really aggressive towards other fish species. i personally dont put bettas with other fishes. but i have tried doing that. the result is that my blue betta was bullied by my mollies, and my cellophane betta would always chase and nib on my mollies.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

If you know your bettas well, choose ones who are slow to flare at reflections, timid, laid back, etc. 

Color shouldn't do anything about agression, it is more a betta's personality. However, fin types can have some small impact. Bigger finned halfmoon bettas have more difficulty lugging their fins around, so they probably won't want to waste much energy going after other fish. Crowntails who have little weight in their tails also have more energy and less luggage when it comes to chasing and being agressive.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

What about veiltails?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Veiltails, sadly, are the "mutts" of the bettas. Their genes and DNA can be mixed with just about anything, so you never know what you're going to get! There's no way to tell what will happen when you breed veiltail bettas, much less what their personalities will be like! Veiltails are all very unique and individual, just like mixed breed dogs


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Veiltails are all very unique and individual, just like mixed breed dogs


And beautiful


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, and beautiful! I have a Veiltail and I LOVE him! He's so pretty! 
<3


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

i have a sorority with two crown tail marble females, a HMPK cellophane, two cory and an algee eater and everyone is good but i did have anthere HM female (can't realy tell what color she is ,she is in my photes Suki) but i had to take her out she went after the PK the biggest one and left red bit marks all over her back. so i think it all in the betta not size or color just the personality of your betta, but there are other here that have more bettas then i do and know more about them.


----------

